# HP Pavilion DV6000 won't power up



## KristyGirl (Jun 19, 2011)

Hello and thank you in advance for your patience with my lack of computer knowledge and terminology. I will do my best to explain what's been happening....:wink: I have an HP Pavilion HP 6000 and it recently has decided to stop powering up. What specifically happens is that when I press the power button, there is a short delay and all of the blue lights on board light up for about 2 sec. But then they shut off, and nothing more happens. No sounds occur, no fan, no system booting etc. Pure silence and very brief blue lights. I was worried it may be my battery since I've had it several yrs. and it's the original. But I went to BB and the tech guy there told me it's not battery related. He determined this by pulling the battery and hard wiring the charger directly to the computer and the same thing occurred. When the computer is plugged into the charger the only sign of life is a blue LED right at the location where you plug in the charger. (I believe this is the power jack). I don't feel real comfortable dissecting anything until I can get some possible suggestions on what may be the culprit/s. The guy at BB said it's probably something on the motherboard, but didn't have more to say. He was very kind however and that was much appreciated. Any suggestions that y'all may have are very welcome.....Maybe we can figure this one out! Thanks!! :wave:


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi KristyGirl,

The problem could definitely be the motherboard. Try pressing the power button for about 30sec and see if the laptop shows any sign of life. May I ask, do you have any warranty on your laptop?


----------



## KristyGirl (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi Dan,

Thanks for your response! My computer is almost 4 yrs. old and so the warranty has since expired. I did try holding the power button for about 30 sec. and the result was that all the onboard LED's flashed on and off at about 1 second intervals. The only light that remained steady was by the power jack. Hope this helps a bit! Thanks!


----------



## KristyGirl (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi Dan,

You are the only person that posted a response to my query! So I have been doing a little research online to see what I need to do to get to the motherboard. I found a great site that has full size, step by step, color photos and instructions for disassembing this particular laptop. I have succeeded and am down to the motherboard. Hard drive, RAM, CD/DVD drive, video and audio cables, wireless card, and power cables have been taken out/unhooked and everything) is labeled on the table nicely. I am assuming that I need to check something powerwise on this notebook to see if it's getting power where it needs it. I didn't receive any replies to my last post from anyone. You had asked how old my comp. is (4 yrs). I also tried holding the power button for 30 sec. as you suggested, and the result was all onboard LED's flashed on and off at 1 sec. intervals. The only light steadily illuminated was next to the power jack. More likely than not, I think I have done more taking apart than necessary, but I know that I needed to get to the motherboard. Now I have hit a wall. Do I check for loose plugs anywhere in particular or take a voltage meter to the wires to detect power? I realize I sound pretty lost, but truth be told, I am!!  I am not afraid of trying different things to fix this problem, but I don't want to start messing with something until I get some suggestions. I would love a response from anyone willing to give it a shot! Thank you Dan for your help, and it would be great to hear again from you. I have looked at some of your posts and you seem to know what you're talking about. Have a great day!


----------



## Bluegras (Jul 8, 2011)

Hi KristyGirl,

I'm a small business computer consultant helping folks with the technology - and just picked up a client's notebook (HP 6000 series) with the same problem. Found your note here and will be trying to solve the same issue. I've had this happen in the past - same solution as previously recommended, but does not work this time.

I'll do some searching and let you know if I find anything or if anything works - replacing the mboard is an option - did you find a replacement?

I'm new to this forum, but have some time in the hardware and software arenas.


----------



## KristyGirl (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi Bluegras,

Thanks for your reply to my thread. I appreciate you taking the time to read it and offer some info! In regards to the motherboard, I haven't looked for one, because I believe that the cost would be close to or exceed the worth of the computer itself. The one thing I am considering doing is replacing the power jack. Right now I'm in the process of slowly and carefully reassembling the laptop. I have learned a lot in the process!! Thank goodness for cool websites that offer full size pics and instructions on how to go about these things.  I hope that you can find a resolution to your client's similar issue. I look forward to hearing any ideas you may have. Thank you and have a blessed day!


----------



## Bluegras (Jul 8, 2011)

KristyGirl,

Found another post on this website - same problem. Fix was to replace a ribbon cable connected to the on/off button - 

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f108/solved-hp-pavillion-dv6000-wont-start-463744.html

I plan to take the notebook apart this weekend and check it out. Will keep you posted.

Thanks for the response.


----------



## KristyGirl (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi Bluegras,

Well yee hee! I am very curious to see if this resolves your client's laptop issue. Wouldn't it be nice to not have to replace the motherboard? I read the link on your post and, indeed, it makes sense. It seems that this series of HP laptops are having a lot of power issues. I look forward to hearing if you have any luck with the one you're working on. Thanks for your response and enjoy your weekend! Happy disassembling!


----------



## Bluegras (Jul 8, 2011)

KristyGirl,

I took the computer apart and looked at the flat ribbon cable from the power button to the mother board.....this has been the point of failure for most of the on-line stories about this series. Moving it while pressing the button gave some different responses - the same "blink" as before, some activity with the fan (but not steady), and a nothing-at-all response. I ordered a new cable and it will arrive Wed or Thurs this week ($2.49 and free shipping - not bad if it works). I also tried a different power supply-just in case the original was not providing adequate power-no change. Will keep you posted.


----------



## col_hemi (Jul 11, 2011)

TO BLUEGRAS
i have the same prob. was working before i replaced the hinges to the monitor. where did you get the cable at?


----------



## Bluegras (Jul 8, 2011)

Ordered the ribbon cable from EBay:

HP DV6000 KOTL E220709 AWM 20798 80C 60V BUTTON CABLE - eBay (item 280406780907 end time Jul-29-11 06:34:05 PDT)

Worth a try for the price - the only concern is that HP has a variety of connectors - some standard ZIF, others a little different. Don't know if this cable if for all the 6000 series - my client's is a 6308nr.


----------



## col_hemi (Jul 11, 2011)

thank you, ill double check my order but in thinking its gonna be the MB. i dont really need the laptop, i have 2 others and a desktop but im learning more on how to repair laptops. i do OK on PC's. their much easier to work on. i was looking at the ribbon cable and noticed it does not have the same connection at the MB, no retainer clip to push back to unlock the cable. does it just pull out and push back w/ out moving some kind of clip?


----------



## col_hemi (Jul 11, 2011)

PS, did the cable fix your brob?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi I 'am sorry to see you folks have slipped between tha cracks here if you are going to look for parts they will be listed in the service manual http://h10032.www1.hp.com/ctg/Manual/c01035677.pdf there may be some differences with some models I cannot be sure


----------



## col_hemi (Jul 11, 2011)

TO BLUEGRAS
hi. just wanted you to know i ordered the power ribbon. i put in the numbers of it and the same eBay site come up and also i take back what i thought about it possibly being the MB because i looked at the ribbon real close and saw two defective connections. one is broke off and one was bent back. will update you when i get it. THANKS FOR YOU HELP!!


----------



## KristyGirl (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi Bluegras,

Hey thanks for the update on the laptop....I am really curious to see if it is the ribbon. I also had to replace the hinges awhile back on this laptop and that makes me think this may just be the answer. I'll be watching this thread to see how you do. Thanks again for all the input! Have a great day!


----------



## col_hemi (Jul 11, 2011)

NO GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!! got the ribbon today and it didnt fix the prob. getting MB next


----------



## Bluegras (Jul 8, 2011)

Same thing here - no fix. I replaced both the power button ribbon and the LED ribbon (both the same ribbon and both leading to the motherboard). The only difference I noticed was that the battery is now charging - which wasn't happening before. If I tap continuously on the power button, I get some reaction from the CD or hard drive - briefly - which would indicate that the power latching circuit on the mb is not working. I'll let the battery charge up - although it should work without the battery, search again for a fix, then go to plan B: chain saw and 8# sledge hammer.


----------



## col_hemi (Jul 11, 2011)

HAHA!!! and i was so sure that was it because i SAW defective terminals. this is personal now. im gana fix this thing. im sure its the MB. in for a penny in for a pound!! what makes me mad is that HP had to make their hard drive connection different from a normal SATA connection so i cannot us my HD/USB adapter.


----------



## col_hemi (Jul 11, 2011)

its going to be a while before i can afford to get a MB but i will tell you what happens


----------



## KristyGirl (Jun 19, 2011)

Well dag nabbit! I am sorry to hear that the ribbon wasn't the answer. But it seems like you are going in the right direction with it. Computers are great, when they work, but can cause SO MUCH FRUSTRATION when they don't!! I do like the solution you have on deck....chain saw and 8 lb. hammer.....Sounds like a plan to me!! Hehehehe..... Next step to plant a money tree to get motherboard or perhaps sell a kidney? Well I am gonna try the ribbon first. Thanks again for all the input Bluegras and Col. Hemi. I look forward to updates!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi I would not spend the money on a motherboard it would most likely bring similar issues as the dv6000 and 9000 series had a recall due to a problem video chip,the chances are even if you locate a board it will be prone to give you trouble cheaper to start with a new machine


----------



## Bluegras (Jul 8, 2011)

Col_Hemi - a note on the hard drive: The dv6308 I am working on has an HP-specific adapter (removable) on the SATA drive - I can use a standard SATA/USB interface to make it an external drive (to see and move/copy the files). Rather than trying the mb replacement (~$200), I've recommended to the client to look at the refurbished notebooks on geeks.com (~$250) or consider something new. I've tried all the usual stuff associated with a hardware issue - swapping memory, different power supply, removing battery, even swapping hard drives with a bootable spare - I'm closing the book on this one and charging the time to the education category. Thanks for your responses - and I'll check every now and then to see if someone comes up with a fix.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi stumbled on this in another thread today Index page • The Nvidia Defect Forum


----------



## trolz (Jul 28, 2012)

KristyGirl said:


> Hello and thank you in advance for your patience with my lack of computer knowledge and terminology. I will do my best to explain what's been happening....:wink: I have an HP Pavilion HP 6000 and it recently has decided to stop powering up. What specifically happens is that when I press the power button, there is a short delay and all of the blue lights on board light up for about 2 sec. But then they shut off, and nothing more happens. No sounds occur, no fan, no system booting etc. Pure silence and very brief blue lights. I was worried it may be my battery since I've had it several yrs. and it's the original. But I went to BB and the tech guy there told me it's not battery related. He determined this by pulling the battery and hard wiring the charger directly to the computer and the same thing occurred. When the computer is plugged into the charger the only sign of life is a blue LED right at the location where you plug in the charger. (I believe this is the power jack). I don't feel real comfortable dissecting anything until I can get some possible suggestions on what may be the culprit/s. The guy at BB said it's probably something on the motherboard, but didn't have more to say. He was very kind however and that was much appreciated. Any suggestions that y'all may have are very welcome.....Maybe we can figure this one out! Thanks!! :wave:


I had this same issue. For months, I would take the battery out, unplug, hold the power button down, plug it back in, press power and it would work! well, as 'luck' would have it, it was running very slow so I decided to do a factory restore from the restore partition... Guess what...it powers up with no problems now. Hope this helps others!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi posting in a year old thread is unlikely to get any response but thanks for your input


----------

